# Where to find this seatpost



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Where can you find this Giant GRC seatpost (27.2)? Nobody seems to carry them. 

<img src=https://bicyclesource.us/images/library/large/giant_75200_05_m.jpg>


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

have you checked with a giant dealer or here?


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah, the dealer wants almost $200 for a special order -- a bit steep. Ebay doesn't have it. 



botto said:


> have you checked with a giant dealer or here?


----------



## JIMMYMAC (Jul 9, 2004)

Try here. http://bicyclesource.us/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=12528


----------

